# Nuovo portatile freeze completi: come debuggare?

## table

Ciao,

ho installato da un paio di mesi gentoo sul nuovo portatile.

Utilizzo pochissimi pacchetti in beta.

Ho già avuto 3 freeze improvvisi che mi obbligano a spegnere violemente il PC.

Esiste un modo per debuggare questa problematica?

Ho controllato le temperature e non ci sono problemi anche perché tengo sempre il pc sollevato e il core i5-2410 che ho scalda pochissimo.

Pensavo che i freeze fossero imputati a libreoffice, poiché i primi due si erano verificati quando avevo quell'applicativo aperto.

L'ho disinstallato e ho utilizzato openoffice.

Stamattina si è però riverificato il problema senza avere aperto né libreoffice né openoffice, ma con:

Skype

Firefox

Thunderbird

3 konsole

forse chromium (non sono sicuro)

il mio emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2410M_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 11 Oct 2011 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 archive asf bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dhclient dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gdu gif git gpm gtk hddtemp htmltidy iconv ipv6 java jpeg kde kipi kontact laptop lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon php plasma player pm-utils png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 rar rdesktop readline samba sdl semantic-desktop session smp sound spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4a ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vaapi vorbis webcam wifi wma x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## djinnZ

 *table wrote:*   

> Esiste un modo per debuggare questa problematica?

 

```
less /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt
```

```
less /usr/src/linux/Documentation/kdump/kdump.txt
```

 *table wrote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

 qualche problema c'era.

Hai cambiato kernel ultimamente?

Mia personale esperienza: il portatile si schiantava a piacere e non riuscivo a venirne a capo poi ho tolto il primo banco di ram, ho messo al suo posto il secondo e ... niente piu crash sino ad oggi (alla fine li ho cambiati tutti e due).

Almeno inizia con un memtest. Attenzione alle "nuove" opzioni del kernel per memory clean, move e quant'altro.

----------

## table

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> less /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sysrq.txt
> ```
> ...

 

Ottimo! questa non la sapevo 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai cambiato kernel ultimamente?
> 
> 

 

E' il primo kernel che praticamente utilizzo.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Almeno inizia con un memtest. 
> 
> 

 

Ok provo anche questo

----------

## djinnZ

 *table wrote:*   

> E' il primo kernel che praticamente utilizzo.

 allora è probabile che ci sia qualcosa che non va nella configurazione. Prova a partire da quella di genkernel.

Controlla anche che gli headers non siano più recenti del kernel e, sempre nella configurazione, gli spazi di memoria riservati.

Bada che alcuni messaggi per "memory error" possono anche venire da un cavetto di connessione od alimentazione dell'hd allentato.

----------

